# Do you see how tall Vranes is?



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Do you see how tall Vranes is compared to Sweetney and Lampe? I don't know if this link I'm attempting will work but go to NYKnicks.com to see the Knicks official press conferences and to see photo's of the draft picks. Yo, that guy Vranes towers over those guys. If he can't clog up the middle for the Knicks I don't what can. nyknicks.com


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Check out this pic


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

yea i was at the draft, he was actually there vranes, he's huge, differnet reports have him from 7'4''-7'6'', the papers say he school frederic Weis in europe, so i like him already


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Yea but he has no talent, he'll go back to Europe and you might never hear of him again, and if you do, it'll be in a few years when he is a backup, or a backup to a backup.

The guy wont develop, the only reason he's drafted was because of his size. If the Knicks drafted Zaur Pachulia, it would be a different case. Now Zaza, HE could clog up the middle.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Vranes is huge, but my beef is, what other 20 year old Yugo ball player is "raw"? It's not like they found him in Siberia like Pavel. I strongly suspect that if Vranes hasn't picked up skills by now with his national background, he's not going to. The Knicks better get him to the US right now and get a coach to work with him 24/7.

As a Knicks fan, I thought they should have drafted Badiane with 39 if they wanted a raw big with potential. Parchaula (sp?) would have been a better pick, too.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I liked the idea of Badiane with the 30th pick (already having drafted Lampe at 9, in my own personal mock), but it didn't work out that way. For whatever reason, I honestly couldn't tell you, I was hoping the Knicks used that last pick on Vranes. No particular reason except I heard the guy was 7'6"! He can't be a total DUD (hopefully). He is here at least until after the Summer League Games. Giving us all an oppurtunity to see what he, Sweetney and Lampe are working with. Rumor has it that Lampe, went back or is going back to Chicago to continue working out with Tim Grover(?) Michael Jordan's b-ball trainer to help with his game. Chaney seems comfortable with Herb Williams helping out with the big guys also. So things will get interesting in a few weeks...we'll be able to see with OUR OWN EYES what's the deal, instead of going by these scouting reports possibly overhyping these guys.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

i think it was a great pick by the knicks. they surely addressed all of their needs in the height department. what i dont understand is how pavel was projected to go at 4 and slavko was projected and went in the second round? is there something i dont know?


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

I tried to warn yall bout VRANES. He's worth the gamble.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

IM from DC and remember when they drafted gheorge mhuresan (who i think is the tallest player ever to play). Guy could barely walk but near the end he was showing signs of being a serviceable backup center. Just from that picture below i can tell he is more athletic than G-mur. Someone with that height you gotta give a chance


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> Someone with that height you gotta give a chance


:yes: :yes: :yes: 

I think he was worth the risk. The Knicks were seriously undersized and needed size. I think just Vranes presence in the paint will cause some teams problems. Last year, when I saw some Mavs games, when Bradley went onto the floor he caused problems for some guys. e.g Vlade Divac stopped taking it to the hoop and tried to do scoop shots under Bradley, reducing his effectivness. If Vranes has a similar effect on some teams, he'll be worth the pick.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

muresean was much more than a servicable BACKUP in his prime. He avged over 14 ppg one year.....in only half a game. Also lead the league in field goal percentage almost every year. Lets hope Vranes does well for the knicks....for some reason i like them i dont know why.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> I tried to warn yall bout VRANES. He's worth the gamble.


Vranes>Eddie Curry


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> Vranes>Eddie Curry


LMAO :rofl:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Vranes = Shawn Bradley... nothing more


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> Vranes>Eddie Curry


hahahaahaahah  

...stupid DYNASTY


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> Vranes is huge, but my beef is, what other 20 year old Yugo ball player is "raw"? It's not like they found him in Siberia like Pavel. I strongly suspect that if Vranes hasn't picked up skills by now with his national background, he's not going to. The Knicks better get him to the US right now and get a coach to work with him 24/7.
> 
> As a Knicks fan, I thought they should have drafted Badiane with 39 if they wanted a raw big with potential. Parchaula (sp?) would have been a better pick, too.


Yup i agree 100% about Vranes. I copped a mouthfull from knicks fans for questioning his ability. Boy u guys are passionate about your team. I guess its a good thing. Vranes is a total gamble, then again most 2nd round picks are.

The thing which totally surprised me about this draft is Lampe falling so low. He is definatly one of the sleepers of this draft. Great pick by them

I totally disagree with the sweetney pick though, im very doubtfull of his ability to play in the nba. I think at best he will be a good reserve or a role player. 

Im sticking by my theory. The knicks should have picked a raw athletic freak. This gamble could turn out to be a franchise turner or a bust. But role players wont fix the knicks.

Lampe is the only pick that i consider having star potential in the knicks draft.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Vranes = Shawn Bradley... nothing more


Well drafting Bradley in the second round is pretty good, don't you think? You can't teach height.


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

Uh, Vranes is no Shawn Bradley. Bradley is fairly mobile and has a soft shooting touch. If Vranes = Shawn Bradley, he would have been a top 5 pick. By all reports, Vranes is a stiff thats 7'6". Saying Vranes = Bradley is like saying Yao = Bradley. Whole different level.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I liked Badiane too, but I'm not complaining about Vranes. I also think that Layden did JVG a favor by not tabbing Badiane and leaving him for Houston to pick up. In Houston, I think JVG, has a young raw talent who he might try to mold Charles Oakley style, someone to watch Yao Ming's back down there. Yao Ming did his thing for a rookie who was getting the business by every big man in the West. I'm talking about everyone sayng how nice David Robinson and Tim Duncan are. But when they played against Yao Ming, they were killing him. I think in Getting Badiane, they have a player to give simple instructions to...See the ball...Get the ball...watch Yao Ming's back...Simple. I think he is going to be Yao's body guard down there, which Houston needed. Those other big guys down there in Houston did not protect Yao at all.


----------



## RyeBread800 (Jun 23, 2003)

Run TMC

I can't see Shawn Bradley being a Top 5 pick this year or most years. The Mavs don't like playing him that much, he takes up space in the middle, but slows down their offense and transition game. The Cavs wouldn't have picked him over LeBron. The Pistons would have gone w/ Darko. Denver would have stayed w/ 'Melo. Toronto would have gone w/ the potentially great Chris Bosh and you know Pat Riley would not have wanted a project in a 7'6 white guy.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BGJ


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

BTW, he is listed as 7'6" and 265. Since he declared eligibility, he has put on 25 lbs.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

did u say bradley is mobile etc etc...its all bull. he is SO white. He got blocked by a 6'7'' Malik Rose for crying outloud....thats pathetic. He may have a soft touch...i'll give him that....but he is hardly a player with much skill. I hear that Vranes is fairly mobile, moreso than bradley. I dont think he is as white as bradley is.... As long as he can make layups then it was a good pick by the Knicks.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> did u say bradley is mobile etc etc...its all bull. he is SO white. He got blocked by a 6'7'' Malik Rose for crying outloud....thats pathetic. He may have a soft touch...i'll give him that....but he is hardly a player with much skill. I hear that Vranes is fairly mobile, moreso than bradley. I dont think he is as white as bradley is.... As long as he can make layups then it was a good pick by the Knicks.


lol :laugh:

Yeah, Bradley isn't that mobile and a soft shooting touch ? the only thing soft in Bradley's game is his D. He also picks up fouls really quickly. Although, having said that....I think Vranes is going to be a similar player to Bradley...:yes:


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

Slavko Vranes is patetic.He makes Frederic Weiss look like Wilt Chamberlain.He is patetic by euro standars,not to say by NBA standars.
His stats in Euroleague are laughable:
29% FG
11% FT(LOL)
0.7 PPG
1.7 RPG
0 Assists(in 139 minutes played¡¡ WOW)
3 Steals(in 139 minutes)
15 TO(great as/to ratio)
1.2 bpg(decent)
He played 10 minutes per game(14 games)
His effience per game is -0.4
:laugh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> Slavko Vranes is patetic.He makes Frederic Weiss look like Wilt Chamberlain.He is patetic by euro standars,not to say by NBA standars.
> His stats in Euroleague are laughable:
> 29% FG
> ...


lol :laugh: 

Those numbers are pretty funny...

All the Knicks want out of him is rebounds and Blocks. He does add 'size' to a small team....


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

He is a second round pick, expectations should not be too high. I did see some video on him, and he moves VERY well for someone with his size. He should be able to beat Shawn Bradley down the floor. This is the Knicks second, second round pick, but I do see him playing in NY. It may not be next year, but he will contribute to this team. 

Right now he is 20 years old, when Allan Houston's contract runs out he will be 25. His game will develop to a certain extent and he will be able to back-up whoever the Knicks pick up in free agency. He will play 15-18 minutes a game, and might average something like 5 ppg, 7-8 rpg, 2 bpg. He is definately worthy of the #39 pick.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

lol even though I am a vranes supporter...that 11% from the line is off the wall :laugh: 

His blocks per game though are good, u have to admit. 1.2 bpg in only 10 minutes.....if he played 30 minutes a game he would be avging almost 4 blocks a game. That doesnt include all the shots which he would alter/change as well. 

Also why is his FG % so low? I mean when your only shot u take is a layup, and you can dunk without leaving your feet....how come he sux so much  

**EDIT**

lol i just saw he had 15 turnovers....and 0 assists...so what would that make his assist to turnover ratio? :laugh:


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> His blocks per game though are good, u have to admit. 1.2 bpg in only 10 minutes.....if he played 30 minutes a game he would be avging almost 4 blocks a game.


Yes,1.2 blocks in only 10 minues is quite good,but I dont think he would avg almost 4 blocks in 30 minutes.He commits 2.2 fouls in 10 minutes,so that means he tries to block every shot,and he could not do that playing 30 mpg.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

By the way,Vranes is horrible,but Van der Hare is not better than him.
That draft was a Euro stiff party!


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Do you see how tall Vranes is compared to Sweetney and Lampe? I don't know if this link I'm attempting will work but go to NYKnicks.com to see the Knicks official press conferences and to see photo's of the draft picks. Yo, that guy Vranes towers over those guys. If he can't clog up the middle for the Knicks I don't what can. nyknicks.com


for all u ppl saying that sweetney is undersized? compare him to lampe who i s "supposedly" a 7-footer!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Seems like Lampe is leaning forward don't you think? :yes:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

:lol: Matiz-

If Vranes = Shawn Bradley, the he is the STEAL OF THE DRAFT! What do you usually get in the second round?

NUTHIN!

However, Vranes is an uncoordinated spaz who will probably not see more than 20 minutes of playing time in his career. 

Everybody thinks that you just have to be big. It simply isn't true. Being able to run the floor is one thing, but hand-eye coordination and reflexes are critically important to an athlete. Vranes can't even tie his own shoes without getting his finget stuck in the knot...


----------

